# Cardioversion 92960



## ammontagano (Aug 2, 2011)

With Medicare's reprocessing of claims for 2010, we are receiving demand letters for money paid on cardioversions done at the hospital (inpatient and outpatient) performed by our cardiologists.  
Because the hospital owns the equipment, should we have billed with modifier -26?  Thanks in advance for your replies and help.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 4, 2011)

ammontagano said:


> With Medicare's reprocessing of claims for 2010, we are receiving demand letters for money paid on cardioversions done at the hospital (inpatient and outpatient) performed by our cardiologists.
> Because the hospital owns the equipment, should we have billed with modifier -26?  Thanks in advance for your replies and help.




no do not add 26 modifier


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with Theresa, no modifier needed. Make sure they are not billing for cardioversion during a code and that it is an truly elective procedure with an appropriate diagnosis.


----------



## andra.brown@atlantichealth.org (Oct 26, 2021)

Is a cardioversion considered a procedure, surgery, or medical care?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 26, 2021)

Procedure, just like a heart cath.


----------

